# Mini Truck tilt kit?



## ToyXCAB89 (Oct 6, 2012)

Is there a How to instructions or YouTube video on how make your truck bed tilt?


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

ToyXCAB89 said:


> Is there a How to instructions or YouTube video on how make your truck bed tilt?


Here is some pretty good pics on a tilt bed..

http://ivanbennett.com/ev-sonoma.html


---------------------------------------------


----------

